# Prayer Request



## Bubba Watson

Morning everyone, may I ask to be added to your prayers. Been battling Cancer for a few weeks now.  I hate cancer with ever fiber of my being. With God leading the charge and getting mad dog mean I’m going to be a cancer Survivor Been in the hospital for a week now battling an infection. Miss my wife and son so much. Miss the outdoors, hunting , fishing, just being in Gods country! You paymaster guys keep it up y’all cheer me up with your grocery pics love to look at them. Trust me when you been on a liquid diet as long as I have you’ll be tempted to eat the phone screen. Y’all be careful out there this season I’m going to have to setmost of it out Thanks for the Prayers God Bless everyone!


----------



## Mexican Squealer

You got ‘em


----------



## GeorgiaBob

Prayers inbound.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Top of the list . Be a fighter, you'll be back at it soon.


----------



## pjciii

Added you to my prayers. Speedy recovery.


----------



## 4HAND

Sorry you're having to go through this Bubba, but we know the great healer! I will be asking him to touch you.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Prayers for you Bubba!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Prayers for you & your family, cancer is scary.


----------



## NUTT

Lifting you up Brother! ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I agree 100%. Cancer sucks.  There have been several of us on the forum that have been through that battle before, and we are more than willing to offer any support we can.  I have been cancer free for 3 years now, after chemo, radiation, and surgery for colon cancer.  

I will be praying for you, and if you want to talk, PM me.  

God bless you

Pappy


----------



## dwhee87

You got it, Bubba. Hang in there.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## Nicodemus

Thoughts and prayers to you. Never give up.


----------



## wvdawg

Prayers lifted.  Your attitude will carry you far in this battle!  Chemotherapy has made tremendous advances over the past ten years.  You got this!


----------



## j_seph

Prayers brother


----------



## brownceluse

Done! Prayers sent!


----------



## mike352

Praying for u buddy.


----------



## dslc6487

Prayers lifted up for you and your family.  Cancer does suck, no doubt about it.  I had prostate cancer, went through radiation and then had the radioactive seeds put in my prostate.  So far, so good.  Will be praying for you, my friend.


----------



## Core Lokt

Prayers for you, your family and those treating you brother. It's easier said than done I know but lean on and believe in Him. Maybe getting ready to go through this with my dad. Going for first apt at Shands tomorrow. 

Hang in the man and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Head East

i hate it for you Bubba and will keep you in my prayers. Stay strong.


----------



## Paymaster

Bubba Watson said:


> Morning everyone, may I ask to be added to your prayers. Been battling Cancer for a few weeks now.  I hate cancer with ever fiber of my being. With God leading the charge and getting mad dog mean I’m going to be a cancer Survivor Been in the hospital for a week now battling an infection. Miss my wife and son so much. Miss the outdoors, hunting , fishing, just being in Gods country! You paymaster guys keep it up y’all cheer me up with your grocery pics love to look at them. Trust me when you been on a liquid diet as long as I have you’ll be tempted to eat the phone screen. Y’all be careful out there this season I’m going to have to setmost of it out Thanks for the Prayers God Bless everyone!


Prayers for you. May God's mighty hand touch and heal you.


----------



## Bubba Watson

Thank you everyone for your prayers and words of encouragement I really appreciate it. Y’all be careful out there get ya a big one or some meat or just watch’em walk by whatever makes you happy! God Bless.


----------



## StriperAddict

Hate that a hospital stay takes family from you.  Will lift up your whole bunch, its hard on them too.  Peace and healing to you.


----------



## Core Lokt

Still praying Bubba. 

Any update?


----------



## lagrangedave

Praying for you Bubba.


----------



## Bubba Watson

Thanks I really appreciate it. The last 25 days I’ve been in the hospital 21 of those. My tumor has grown and has blocked bile from getting into my intestine causing it to backup into my stomach. Was NPO for 4 days waiting on surgery! They did bypass surgery Tuesday giving me another stomach opening to my intestine. Guys getting rid of that bile from my stomach was awful that’s all I’ll say on that. Anyway feeling better now back on solid food, looks like I may get to go home this weekend! I thank each and everyone of you for your prayers , I really appreciate it!


----------



## Core Lokt

You got them Bubba! I'll continue to keep you in my prayers and your family for healing, comfort and support. Stay strong brother.


----------



## Bubba Watson

Thanks everyone for the prayers! I just took my last Chemo this morning! Right now I’m in Emory for stem Cell transplant. I’ve been praying for y’all when I see post for prayers . I haven’t been able to hunt or fish since last September, man I miss it bad!!!! I really enjoy y’alls paymaster post. Keep up the cooking it cheers me up!!!! I did get to dine on a Big Lazer bird my brother in law gave me, man I was in skinny boy heaven for a couple of days! Thanks again for your time and prayers!


----------



## Paymaster

Continued Prayers.


----------



## Head East

Keeping you in my prayers bubba and keep eating those birds!


----------



## MX5HIGH

Praying for you.  I was diagnosed with prostate cancer a year ago so I realize how important prayers are.  You are on my prayer list.


----------



## dslc6487

Don't know you Bubba, but don't matter.  Praying for you as you go through your cancer ordeal.  I was diagnosed with prostate cancer back in 2019.  Had radiation and then radioactive seeds put in my prostate.  So far, so good.  Just keep on praying and believing........


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Bubba, lifting you up!

Here's to more good news on treatments.


----------



## Bubba Watson

MX5HIGH said:


> Praying for you.  I was diagnosed with prostate cancer a year ago so I realize how important prayers are.  You are on my prayer list.


How’s your treatments going? Prayers sent


----------



## 4HAND

Thanks for updating us Bubba.
Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Milkman

Bubba
I missed your post last fall. Know that Bubba was prayed for here tonight.


----------



## Core Lokt

Hang in there Bubba! Continued prayers for you from me brother. You got this!


----------



## plumber_1969

Bubba, just said a prayer for you at my desk. Keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Bubba Watson said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers! I just took my last Chemo this morning! Right now I’m in Emory for stem Cell transplant. I’ve been praying for y’all when I see post for prayers . I haven’t been able to hunt or fish since last September, man I miss it bad!!!! I really enjoy y’alls paymaster post. Keep up the cooking it cheers me up!!!! I did get to dine on a Big Lazer bird my brother in law gave me, man I was in skinny boy heaven for a couple of days! Thanks again for your time and prayers!






dslc6487 said:


> Don't know you Bubba, but don't matter.  Praying for you as you go through your cancer ordeal.  I was diagnosed with prostate cancer back in 2019.  Had radiation and then radioactive seeds put in my prostate.  So far, so good.  Just keep on praying and believing........




Just know that I am sending up Prayers for both of you gentlemen and I Pray that you both can get through these tough times and make this cancer go completely away and get back to your normal way of life as well.  

I know firsthand that I have leaned on the shoulders of lots of members here over several years and they have helped me tremendously by picking me back up and making this world a much better place because of their Prayers and their caring thoughts.     surely work and there are some wonderful people on this website.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I am friends with Bubba on FB.  I know his wife posted up that the transfusions were done, and Bubba got to go home this week.  They are requesting prayer for no infections and good blood counts.  He is really susceptible to infections now because of the chemo before the bone marrow transplant.


----------



## antharper

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am friends with Bubba on FB.  I know his wife posted up that the transfusions were done, and Bubba got to go home this week.  They are requesting prayer for no infections and good blood counts.  He is really susceptible to infections now because of the chemo before the bone marrow transplant.


Prayers from here !


----------



## shdw633

Prayers sent!!


----------



## 4HAND

Yes sir. Prayers sent!


----------



## Bubba Watson

Thanks for the prayers everyone! I took a big hit in my gut, taste buds, appetite and sleep. Sleep is starting to get better.  But overall not doing to bad. Bone pain and aches have been at a minimum which is very good. August 19th is my 100th day which is where I get to enjoying life again. Thanks again for the prayers, God Bless you all.


----------



## Bubba Watson

Hey everyone, asking for prayers again! My Stem cell transplant failed, my cancer is back! My next treatment option is CAR-T transplant. I sho was looking forward to going fishing after my 100 days post transplant! Not to mention will be missing another deer season. On a lighter note, sniping armadillos from my front porch is keeping my hunting skills sharp. Thanks everyone for the prayers God Bless!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

prayers for your health and peace for your family


----------



## Headshot

Prayers added for you,  your family and your medical team.  God bless.  Stay strong.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## glynr329

Prayers sent


----------



## 4HAND

Prayers for you sir.


----------



## RedHills

Prayers!


----------



## georgiabound

Prayers sent!!


----------



## StriperAddict

Sorry to hear this is back, prayers from here for healing and peace for you & your family.


----------



## Duff

Prayers sent up for you Bubba


----------



## CarolinaDawg

Bubba Watson said:


> Morning everyone, may I ask to be added to your prayers. Been battling Cancer for a few weeks now.  I hate cancer with ever fiber of my being. With God leading the charge and getting mad dog mean I’m going to be a cancer Survivor Been in the hospital for a week now battling an infection. Miss my wife and son so much. Miss the outdoors, hunting , fishing, just being in Gods country! You paymaster guys keep it up y’all cheer me up with your grocery pics love to look at them. Trust me when you been on a liquid diet as long as I have you’ll be tempted to eat the phone screen. Y’all be careful out there this season I’m going to have to setmost of it out Thanks for the Prayers God Bless everyone!


Praying for you brother!! God is good


----------



## blood on the ground

Prayers sent sir


----------



## Doboy Dawg

Praying for you.


----------



## oldways

you got it brother


----------



## longbowdave1

Prayers sent.


----------



## Spooner

Praying for you brother. Glad you're sniping those armadillos!


----------



## Milkman

Another prayer lifted for Bubba.


----------



## seachaser

Prayers sent and keep the fight  going strong


----------



## rosco772001

Prayers sent your way


----------



## Bubba Watson

Thank y’all so very much! Thursday is the day I have to choose which CAR-T treatment I want to use and sign consent. I’ve asked for a biopsy just to be sure what we are dealing with. Praying I make the right decision, and hoping three is the charm!


----------



## B. White

Link below for help, if you can.

https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-bub...er1v&utm_medium=copy_link&utm_source=customer


----------



## Redbow

May the good Lord Lord touch you with his healing hands bubba, all the best your way in being cancer free very soon.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Prayers for a great outcome being cancer free.


----------



## Bubba Watson

Thanks everyone for the prayers and well wishes. Quick update. Going through screening for clinical study, Doctor seems to think is our best bet for success!
Have squeezed in a few deer hunts on days I feel good! Still haven’t went fishing yet, but did get the okay from Doctor last week! I miss my Flint River, last two fish I caught at Flat Shoals. Can’t wait to get back at it and fire up the fish cooker! Thanks again God Bless!


----------



## Bubba Watson

Hello everyone, thanks for the prayers. I’m starting to feel better, it has been rough going this time. Got my pet scan yesterday, bone marrow biopsy Monday, tumor biopsy Tuesday. But I get to go home Wednesday, thank you Lord Jesus!! So if I may ask for prayers that they all come back clean and the car-t cells are doing their job, give the honor and glory to God!!!!
Hope you all had a great season this year. Hug and kiss those love ones. When I get to see mine next Wednesday I’m going to slobber them up good! Thanks again for the prayers!


----------



## RedHills

Enjoy!!


----------



## Milkman

Good news !!!


----------



## Bubba Watson

Thanks everyone I really appreciate it. I have / had large B-cell double hit lymphoma. Went through chemo a year ago. Was told I was cancer free but needed stem cell transplant to remain so. Three months after stem cell my tumor returned. Decided to go with a new Car-T treatment under clinical study. I said all of this to say. If y’all know anyone going through what I have been. If they want info, or to talk pm me , be happy to help all I can! God bless you all!


----------



## JustUs4All

Thank you for the offer to try to help others.  That is what makes Woody's a great place.  We continue to wish the very best for you. You will remain on a lot of prayer lists.


----------



## Howard Roark

Just prayed for you.


----------



## Bubba Watson

I want to thank each and every one of you from my Heart! 
I got home yesterday from Emory  yesterday afternoon about 4:30. The look on my wife’s  face set me back, I knew what was coming. But I got in the floor and played with my little boy, loved on him until he had enough of me !
Time for Lora and I to talk! 
The good news is the lower tumor is resolved, thank you Lord Jesus. The bad news is the other tumor is still active! My pet scan shows two small spots and my LDH numbers are headed back up. 
We going to do the same CAR-T treatment as before.
Asking for prayers not only for me but my family also!


----------



## dslc6487

Prayers for you, my friend.  We do serve a God of Miracles..........


----------

